# Mail Watch 2018-2019



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

I bought a pedal from a forumite and he shipped it yesterday, Nov 29, 2018. Today he gave me the tracking number and it says the delivery date is December 12 2018. So this is from Alberta border (Saskatchewan) to Ontario. (Ottawa). So 14 days seems a bit slow.

I will update to see if it does take that long. Here is how far it has gone to date:

2018/11/29 23:00 SASKATOON, SK Item in transit


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Tonight I ordered about 175 worth of stuff from Cosmo mostly strings. Shipping is free over 100 so I selected Purolator rather than Canada Post. Get to the final stage of the checkout and all of a sudden it’s canada post and no option to change back to Purolator. Still free shipping but I cancelled the order (1) because it might take 4 months the get here and (2) I will never use Canada post for anything ever again if I can avoid it.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Ottawa to Toronto expedited parcels used to be 1 day....last two I’ve sent have been closer to 7 days, so it wouldn’t surprise me if 2 weeks is accurate from SK to Ottawa.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

But I need my new pedal NOW!!!! WAHHHHHHHH


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I got a pedal from France to Waterloo, with last stage on CP, including customs clearance, in 4 days flat, arrived today.

And by the way ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

LexxM3 said:


> I got a pedal from France to Waterloo, with last stage on CP, including customs clearance, in 4 days flat, arrived today.
> 
> And by the way ...


How do you like the pedal? Is it digital or analog? Do you mind sharing the cost?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Player99 said:


> How do you like the pedal? Is it digital or analog? Do you mind sharing the cost?


No idea yet, just walked in the door. But I thought I’d take the risk since I am realizing more and more that pickups-to-amp match is a big deal for high gain. And they had an intro sale on, $300 CAD delivered to me. Customer #11. I’ll try to post thoughts on @Kenmac ‘s post about this as I learn something about it.

Oh, and digital vs analog, no idea, but it draws 15mA, so that sounds analog.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That must've been shipped regular mail, not sure why anyone would ship that way anyway, especially longer distances.

I shipped out a package yesterday Expidited through CP from Sudbury to Halifax and four business days was the quoted timeline.
We'll see how close they come to the estimate yet though.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just got a package from the UK that was shipped 2 days into the strike. Still no snail mail in over 2 weeks though. One day this week I should come home and find 20 packages from China. Lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> I just got a package from the UK that was shipped 2 days into the strike. Still no snail mail in over 2 weeks though.


This is interesting. We have been receiving (some) snail mail throughout the strike. However, I am wondering abut the progress with the reported several hundred transport trailers/vans of mail backed up at the main sorting terminal(s) ..e.g., Mississauga.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've bought 16 packages Since October 25 and only 1 has shown up. Paid all my bills by making guesses this month. 15 of those packages were from China. A few sellers from China actually cancelled sales on me because of the strike


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> I've bought 16 packages Since October 25...


This is to give you some hope...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Tonight I ordered about 175 worth of stuff from Cosmo mostly strings. Shipping is free over 100 so I selected Purolator rather than Canada Post. Get to the final stage of the checkout and all of a sudden it’s canada post and no option to change back to Purolator. Still free shipping but I cancelled the order (1) because it might take 4 months the get here and (2) I will never use Canada post for anything ever again if I can avoid it.


Fair warning. CP delivers a lot of packages for Purolator, UPS, and the others.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Fair warning. CP delivers a lot of packages for Purolator, UPS, and the others.


*Purolator Inc.* is a Canadian courier that is *91% owned by Canada Post*, 7% owned by Barry Lapointe Holdings Ltd. and 2% by others.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

greco said:


> *Purolator Inc.* is a Canadian courier that is *91% owned by Canada Post*, 7% owned by Barry Lapointe Holdings Ltd. and 2% by others.


That too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

Delivery date got extended 1 day from 12/12 to 12/13.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

3 things I'm tracking at the moment. Note that none of them are regular parcel. The last 2 "should" have arrived by now, "expected" delivery is end of next week, which is a joke. One is going from London to Montreal, the other from TO to London.

2018/11/30 / 00:01 Delivery may be delayed due to labour disruption Xpresspost
2018/11/30 / 00:01 Delivery may be delayed due to labour disruption Expedited Parcels
2018/11/30 / 00:01 Delivery may be delayed due to labour disruption Expedited Parcels


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

greco said:


> This is to give you some hope...



If I get anything by the end of the year I will be shocked.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I selected Purolator rather than Canada Post. Get to the final stage of the checkout and all of a sudden it’s canada post and no option to change back to Purolator. Still free shipping but I cancelled the order (1) because it might take 4 months the get here and (2) I will never use Canada post for anything ever again if I can avoid it.


I got to the end of an order via Purolator shipping and started seeing the CP logo, and options to have it sent to the post office. Not sure if that was what you were seeing, but I was definitely confused as to whether it was actually going to be shipped by Puro, or by CP. I went through with it anyway, and it did show up via Purolator.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I shipped out a bunch of pedals on the 19th using Xpresspost and Expedited, everything that went to the US was delivered a week ago but everything staying in Canada is saying delayed and scheduled for delivery Dec 12th.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

vadsy said:


> I shipped out a bunch of pedals on the 19th using Xpresspost and Expedited, everything that went to the US was delivered a week ago but everything staying in Canada is saying delayed and scheduled for delivery Dec 12th.


Maybe the 12th is just a placeholder and I will get my pedal next Wednesday. Although as I said earlier they changed it from the 12th to the 13th today.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> *Purolator Inc.* is a Canadian courier that is *91% owned by Canada Post*, 7% owned by Barry Lapointe Holdings Ltd. and 2% by others.


I wonder if that is why the Purolator option disappeared from the Cosmo checkout even though I had selected it initially .. lol


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

My spouse had ordered a winter jacket from The Bay with home delivery via Canada Post on the 25th of November, and the tracking kept saying 'delayed delivery' for the last 10 days. She literally just got it delivered an hour ago here, a private delivery guy is delivering Canada Post parcels in the neighbourhood today (both our neighbours got a delivery as well).

It looks like Canada Post is contracting private delivering companies to deliver some of the stuff that's being stuck.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Interesting that CP would be able to get away with contracting out and thereby doing an end run around the union’s efforts.

Out of curiosity I tried to re-order the stuff from Cosmo and now their site only offers Canada post delivery whereas before it had Purolator included as an option as well; so Purolator has been removed for some reason - which may or may not be related to the strike. But either way it must be costing them in sales. Both Purolator and CP were free at Cosmo for orders over $100.00.

I see that the speaker place west of Toronto that I can’t remember the name of is offering to ship UPS rather than CP and will deduct the CP amount from the slightly higher UPS fee for shipping. (they were shipping CP no charge before so deduct CP amount from UPS invoice) A lot better than having your stuff arrive in March.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

Fuck today they moved it back another day to the 14th.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Fuck today they moved it back another day to the 14th.


Did they say which year ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Fuck today they moved it back another day to the 14th.


you may never get it, meanwhile CP is out today delivering parcels on our block


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

I should have driven to Alberta and picked it up.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If I can drag my ass off the couch this afternoon I think I’ll hitch the wagon and just drive to fucking Cosmo and buy the god damn strings. Maybe they have one of the new spec D28s I can try out.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No new spec D28 but tried a 0000-28 which confirmed that I don’t like small body gitars particularly as they want more than 4 grand for it.

Dreads Rule ... lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> No new spec D28 but tried a 0000-28 which confirmed that I don’t like small body gitars particularly as they want more than 4 grand for it.
> 
> Dreads Rule ... lol


I tried to like smaller bodied guitars. I owned a really beautiful sounding OM28 for a while. Was great for playing on the couch. But in the end I agree with Dreads being superior. Small body guitars always sound boxy to me, in comparison.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, a few years ago I came close to buying an M36 because no one had a D35 which is what I wanted. Had the credit card all shined up when I went back to look at the 36 again but couldn’t do it.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> you may never get it, meanwhile CP is out today delivering parcels on our block


Yeah, I was surprised when I received a package this afternoon. The CP tracking site kept delaying the delivery date during the week. Last night when I checked, it was moved to 6 Dec.

The package was sent via CP expedited from Hamilton, ON to Montreal on 25 Nov.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a strap last week that was shipped CP. I figured I’d never see it in this lifetime but it arrived the day after it was shipped although the tracking showed even then that it was going to be delayed due to labour problems.

Maybe I got someone else’s strap.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the local carriers told me they were scheduled to start working 7 days a week in December because of parcel delivery


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

I ordered some filters from Amazon on Friday. I was notified today they are shipping today (Sunday) and will arrive on Wednesday. Meanwhile my pedal is lost in a trailer for 2 more weeks.

Note: The Can Post tracking number says it has only been electronically notified. So 2-3 days for Amazon, weeks for Canadians.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, a few years ago I came close to buying an M36 because no one had a D35 which is what I wanted. Had the credit card all shined up when I went back to look at the 36 again but couldn’t do it.


My good buddy has a '71 M36 and it has a sweet, bright, yet rich tone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

vadsy said:


> the local carriers told me they were scheduled to start working 7 days a week in December because of parcel delivery


So much marijuana, so little time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> So much marijuana, so little time.


carrier specifically mentioned that


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> My good buddy has a '71 M36 and it has a sweet, bright, yet rich tone.


Yeah, the M36 I played was like that but I was looking for something that would frighten the muggles and cause bar room brawls .. lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I should have driven to Alberta and picked it up.


They were around here too.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Tonight I ordered about 175 worth of stuff from Cosmo mostly strings. Shipping is free over 100 so I selected Purolator rather than Canada Post. Get to the final stage of the checkout and all of a sudden it’s canada post and no option to change back to Purolator. Still free shipping but I cancelled the order (1) because it might take 4 months the get here and (2) I will never use Canada post for anything ever again if I can avoid it.


As far as I know, Purolator belongs to Canada Post... :-/

I am awaiting a DVD from UK... It's late... unusual from UK.
It probabably lyes in one of those 300 truck loads of goods blocked during strike days.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes and it’s time to buy a yellow vest... lol


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, the M36 I played was like that but I was looking for something that would frighten the muggles and cause bar room brawls .. lol


I hear ya. It doesn't have that powerful sound to it. It's a sweet studio acoustic though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

Mutha F*cka :-( Now it's been pushed back to the 17th from the 14th. Even the timeline graphic took a big jump to the left. Last night it had arrived at Winnipeg, then it was in transit, meaning it had left Winnipeg. Then today it is back at Winnipeg and being processed, and the date jumps back 3 more days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

Holy mother of *#$)#$(F***K)#$#_$ now the 18th and still processing in Winterpeg.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man. That sucks. Some of the packages yesterday were from ON, but I never did ask how long ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

Today it's still processing and pushed back another day to the 19th of December. FUCK CANADA POST. I hope they don't get what they want in the strike and they all get fired.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like how angry this is making you


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

vadsy said:


> I like how angry this is making you


ARGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I checked online everyone seems to be getting their weed in 2 days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

Maybe I should order some weed and ask if they can deliver my pedal at the same time.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm waiting on three shipments: One coming from Wayfair via UPS. one from a company called Aquavault via USPS (both of these have to cross the border) and one from Amazon via who-knows. I am curious to see what from who gets here in what order. Two of them contain Christmas gifts for Maggs. I have 3 weeks but am pretty sure I will need a backup plan.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Maybe I should order some weed and ask if they can deliver my pedal at the same time.


Maybe next time you order weed, ask if they have any pedals?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Why didn't you have it shipped via courier then?

Not like you were unaware of what was going on. Anything shipped regular mail is at the bottom of the heap too.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm still not getting mail. We'll actually I've got more mail for my neighbor than me. Every day last week I had to deliver a package down the street that my door knob of a mailman keeps putting at my place. Makes me wonder if my mail is going somewhere else too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

sulphur said:


> Why didn't you have it shipped via courier then?
> 
> Not like you were unaware of what was going on. Anything shipped regular mail is at the bottom of the heap too.


Shipping was included in the price, and I have received a number of items lately with no issue, even when the rotating strike was on. I would like to strike a postal worker about now. (relax I won't do it without a mask on)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I should mention again that my guitar strap arrived by CP the day after it was shipped during the strikes. That’s cause jeezuz loves me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Still have to consider what season of the year we're in too. Between Xmas and Black Friday, shit gets slow even without a strike.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Posted on Nov. 27, 2018 by Canada Post in Customer Alerts


Canada Post is working to stabilize operations after the end of the rotating strikes. With our network currently facing unprecedented backlogs, customers can continue to expect delivery delays for the next several weeks.

Our current outlook is:


for parcels: Deliveries will continue but be delayed during the peak holiday season and into January 2019. Existing backlogs are expected to worsen this week due to high volumes from Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales.
for Lettermail: The backlog should be cleared and deliveries current before December 25.
for International parcels: Delays are likely to stretch into March of 2019. International items will require screening by the Canada Border Services Agency. We are working in partnership with them to manage the significant existing backlog.
for direct marketing mail: We expect to be current before December 25, but some delays may occur and time-sensitive pieces will be delivered on a best-effort basis.
Once Canada Post receives mail or parcels from customers, it is processing and delivering on a first-in, first-out basis.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

It’s interesting that, anecdotally at least, the delays and issues are much worse after the day the strike is over than they were through the entire actual strike ... coincidence?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I sent a package out east and it's delayed all to hell, but that was half expected and I'm not losing my shit over it.

In retrospect, I should've used a courier for that.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is the tracking info of something coming to me from Quebec. Shipped expedited parcels and "normal" delivery is 2 or 3 days. Expected delivery now states December 12th.

I'm shipping two guitars today, within Ontario, but lord knows if they'll make it in time for Xmas. 


2018/12/05 00:01 Canada Delivery may be delayed due to labour disruption

2018/12/04 00:01 Canada Delivery may be delayed due to labour disruption

2018/12/03 00:01 Canada Delivery may be delayed due to labour disruption

2018/12/02 00:01 Canada Delivery may be delayed due to labour disruption

2018/12/01 00:01 Canada Delivery may be delayed due to labour disruption

2018/12/01 12:40 VARENNES,QC Item accepted at the Post Office


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2018)

Another day, another day they move the delivery date back, now to Dec 20th. 

I want my,
I want my,
I want my Honey Bee.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Posted on Nov. 27, 2018 by Canada Post in Customer Alerts
> 
> 
> for direct marketing mail: We expect to be current before December 25, but some delays may occur and time-sensitive pieces will be delivered on a best-effort basis.


Well thank heaven they know what matters to us!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Well thank heaven they know what matters to us!


They stated later today that the Dec 25th commitment was now a thing of the past.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)

Another day, another day backwards. Now Dec. 21.

I bought 100 stamps at Costco today and the teller said Canada Post thinks they will be backlogged mail until May 2019.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

have you thought of threatening anyone at the post office or in government? it could get you the attention you're after,. thus, your package may show up earlier., thats how it works


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I bought 100 stamps at Costco today and the teller said Canada Post thinks there will be backlogged mail until May 2019.


May 2019 ? Shoulda told them to stick their stamps where they belong then ...lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)

Wardo said:


> May 2019 ? Shoulda told them to stick their stamps where they belong then ...lol


I wouldn't mail anything. I bought them for my parents. 100 $1.00 stamps are $86 at Costco. Tax in apparently.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)

vadsy said:


> have you thought of threatening anyone at the post office or in government? it could get you the attention you're after,. thus, your package may show up earlier., thats how it works


I would be better to drive to Winnipeg, find the yard with the thousands of containers full of undelivered backlogged packages, and start digging through the millions of packages until I find my Honey Bee pedal.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Player99 said:


> another day backwards.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)

jb welder said:


> Sorry for your loss.


I would probably buy another one if it came up locally.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

First business day since it was shipped that the date wasn't delayed longer. Holding at December 21, 2047.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They're now saying there is a 6 million parcel backlog. The union, who claimed the backlog didn't exist and was being used as a bargaining tool, is now saying it does exist but it had nothing to do with the strike, it's all down to bad management.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> ...who claimed the backlog didn't exist
> ...is now saying it does exist
> ...but it had nothing to do with the strike


Whatever it is they are smoking...I want some.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2018)

Holey mother f*cker! I just check the CP tracking and the Honey Bee has been processed in Ottawa and is in transit. This means I could get it tomorrow. I am in shock.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2018)

It is very close. Has arrived at my local post office and is out for delivery. 

Now to see if it arrives today and if it survived the trip...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Player99 said:


> It is very close. Has arrived at my local post office and is out for delivery.
> 
> Now to see if it arrives today and if it survived the trip...


I'm in the same boat. The stuff from Quebec was listed as in London this AM and is now showing out for delivery. That is very unusual as my normal delivery is 11 AM and I saw her go by at that time. They must be running double shifts or OT to try and catch up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2018)

davetcan said:


> I'm in the same boat. The stuff from Quebec was listed as in London this AM and is now showing out for delivery. That is very unusual as my normal delivery is 11 AM and I saw her go by at that time. They must be running double shifts or OT to try and catch up.


I got it. Have yet to try it out. Thank you Canada Post for the high blood pressure and chest pains.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I got it. Have yet to try it out. Thank you Canada Post for the high blood pressure and chest pains.


Got mine too, now I'm just waiting for a guitar. Lord knows where that is


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Player99 said:


> I got it. Have yet to try it out. Thank you Canada Post for the high blood pressure and chest pains.


Your panties are probably too tight. 

Thank fuck this whinefest is over, did your FWP change your life?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

sulphur said:


> Your panties are probably too tight.
> 
> Thank fuck this whinefest is over, did your FWP change your life?


That's not nice.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Player99 said:


> That's not nice.


Well did it?

Was it worth the six pages of crying about a stupid pedal?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

sulphur said:


> Well did it?
> 
> Was it worth the six pages of crying about a stupid pedal?


I don't answer questions.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Well did it?
> 
> Was it worth the six pages of crying about a stupid pedal?


I enjoyed it, so yeah.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a laugh out of this thread bcs I nearly went through the same thing with a strap that was shipped from near my office and I figured no way anyone would use Canada post given the strike but they did and I was WTF I could have driven there in 20 minutes and picked the fuckin thing up - as it happened it rolled in the next day after it was shipped but I was expecting to see it next March or whatever.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sadly Canada Post tracking is pretty much only useful after the fact.

In almost every case where I have tracked a CP package, the package has arrived well in advance of tracking milestones.

Or to be more clear. The tracking follows along but always well after you see the package.

I've been lucky so far even with this union action. I just sent a package to Sarnia for a member here (sent on Tuesday). Let's see how long it takes to make the three hour drive.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Milkman said:


> In almost every case where I have tracked a CP package, the package has arrived well in advance of tracking .


Yeah, I have noticed that as well with them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, I have noticed that as well with them.


What's much worse is that sometimes I have received notices indicating that a parcel has been delivered to my door, but no such delivery has been made.

Then several hours later, the package arrives.

I have cameras on my place so I can tell if something has arrived. Receiving that notice was NOT helpful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

I wonder how many postal workers are now enjoying free weed?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I wonder how many postal workers are now enjoying free weed?


I don’t think posties are any more inclined to be thieves than other occupations.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Our postal girl is really good. When I gave her a Tims gift card yesterday for being good I mentioned I was waiting for a guitar. My guitar showed up today. Coincidence? Maybe


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

davetcan said:


> Our postal girl is really good. When I gave her a Tims gift card yesterday for being good I mentioned I was waiting for a guitar. My guitar showed up today. Coincidence? Maybe


She got it back from her boyfriend.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmmmm. Seems as though somebody around here doesn't like their local Postie. Ours rings the bell every time there's a parcel from Amazon and hands them directly to whoever is home at the time. Quite a pleasant, unassuming, and friendly person who I've had multiple conversations with. The one before her was much the same. They all seem to be pretty great people. Guess they aren't all like that. Or maybe it's something else.

Great idea on the Tims Card @davetcan . I just talked to ours 45 minutes ago. I'm going to follow your lead here. A little something for something gained/earned. Mainly good customer relations and great service.

That's as passive aggressive as I could manage. How'd I do?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

By the way, expresspost is still quite fast.

I ordered something on Tuesday from Toronto. It arrived yesterday afternoon (around 48 hours).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just got a package that came from the States. USPS, was at Customs Sunday and Canada Post just dropped it off. Based on what I've been hearing I expected it to languish in the ether until March. Pleasantly surprised.

Now if only my 3 Amazon orders could snail their way here before Christmas


----------

